# Level 5 D.W. finish



## Brad225 (May 12, 2011)

I currently have the drywall in my own home I am remodeling to a level 4 and am looking for someone with experience to apply USG Tuff-Hide or equal products to bring it to a lever 5. 
I am located in Wesley Chapel Fl. which is in the greater Tampa Bay area. If any of you can steer me to someone that has experience I would appreciate it. 
I tried my USG supplier where all of the materials came from but no luck so far.

Thanks
Brad


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

I've used tuff hide before, not a big fan of it. I've learned that pulling a tight float on the entire surface, then sanding and then check with a spot light upclose and touch up as needed will get you where you want, my drywall sub does a great level 5 but I'm in TX. this is what the does, not cheap by any means. I try to talk people out of it because you can never patch the wall with out having to redo the whole wall.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Level 5 in residential. Why


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm not familiar with the description and details of each level of drywall finish. Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

http://www.gypsum.org/pdf/GA-214-M-97.pdf


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

http://www.gypsum.org/pdf/GA-214-M-97.pdf


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Ha ha, beat you


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

And you're a moderator too.

Does that mean I get your job now?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Lucky shot:whistling

You want this job???:no:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Brad225 said:


> I currently have the drywall in my own home I am remodeling to a level 4 and am looking for someone with experience to apply USG Tuff-Hide or equal products to bring it to a lever 5.
> I am located in Wesley Chapel Fl. which is in the greater Tampa Bay area. *If any of you can steer me to someone that has experience I would appreciate it*. I tried my USG supplier where all of the materials came from but no luck so far.
> 
> Thanks
> Brad


Brad, You could message *Willie T* on here. 
He's in St. Petersburg. But, Willie might be able to steer you in the right direction.

-Paul


----------



## Brad225 (May 12, 2011)

ubenhad4 said:


> Level 5 in residential. Why


This is something my DW contractor is pushing to give me a great smooth finish based on the request of mine to have virtually flawless walls. I had never heard of it prior to this. 
I have always sponged the entire wall with water and a bit of compound to lay down any scuffed paper then primed and touched up from there.


----------



## Brad225 (May 12, 2011)

BrandConst said:


> I've used tuff hide before, not a big fan of it. I've learned that pulling a tight float on the entire surface, then sanding and then check with a spot light upclose and touch up as needed will get you where you want, my drywall sub does a great level 5 but I'm in TX. this is what the does, not cheap by any means. I try to talk people out of it because you can never patch the wall with out having to redo the whole wall.


That is a good point about repairs. I would think it would be the same for both Tuff Hide or skim coat and sanding. I wish I didn't dislike texture so much.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Level 5 is unnecessary in a home. Most homes get level 3 at best. Your drywall guy is pushing this because it makes sense for him. Get more estimates.

http://www.ohiohomedoctorremodeling.com


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

If the customer wants lvl 5 give it to him. Maybe he wants furniture quality walls. Jeeze I hope you guys don't tell you clients you don't need the best. :jester:

Aaron with Integrity finishes of Tampa may be able to help you. If not he can recommend a qualified contractor that can.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

JHC said:


> If the customer wants lvl 5 give it to him. Maybe he wants furniture quality walls. Jeeze I hope you guys don't tell you clients you don't need the best. :jester:
> 
> Aaron with Integrity finishes of Tampa may be able to help you. If not he can recommend a qualified contractor that can.


 I agree if thats what they want give it to them and charge accordingly, I figured this might be a HO that doesnt know the difference. I just saw a guy want level 5 finish and then a heavy hand texture over it.:blink: He had three pages of scope of work just for the drywaller, this is for a house mind you nothing tricky.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Level 5 is unnecessary in a home. Most homes get level 3 at best


That is sadly true. But if you read the book, you'll learn that Level 3 should be the minimum where a textured wall is the final finished product


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Your drywall guy is pushing this because it makes sense for him. Get more estimates.]


It's the OP's own house. I'm sure he knows what he wants


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Brad225 said:


> This is something my DW contractor is pushing to give me a great smooth finish based on the request of mine to have virtually flawless walls. I had never heard of it prior to this.
> I have always sponged the entire wall with water and a bit of compound to lay down any scuffed paper then primed and touched up from there.


I use a drywall guy that pushes the same thing on remodels. But only near areas where it is transitioning to the old walls, if I'm taping an entirely new room, then I will only tape the seams. You have to look at your focal points too when you judge how much mud is needed where. Don't do a level 5 in a closet, I'm sure your drywall guy would agree.


----------



## Brad225 (May 12, 2011)

JHC said:


> If the customer wants lvl 5 give it to him. Maybe he wants furniture quality walls. Jeeze I hope you guys don't tell you clients you don't need the best. :jester:
> 
> Aaron withIntegrity finishes of Tampa may be able to help you. If not he can recommend a qualified contractor that can.


I spoke with Aaron yesterday and the guy he knows that does is won't drive the 45-60 min it would take to get here. That's his choice, no bad feelings here.


----------



## Brad225 (May 12, 2011)

KennMacMoragh said:


> I use a drywall guy that pushes the same thing on remodels. But only near areas where it is transitioning to the old walls, if I'm taping an entirely new room, then I will only tape the seams. You have to look at your focal points too when you judge how much mud is needed where. Don't do a level 5 in a closet, I'm sure your drywall guy would agree.


Yea, I'm pretty obcessed but the closets would be a bet much. I talked with a highly recomended painter yesterday. He is going to come by on Sat to give me some information on different products and cost.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

i always thought level 5 was skimcoat:blink:


----------



## Brad225 (May 12, 2011)

It is, but now apparently it can also be acheived with 15-20 mils thick self leveling primer.


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Brad225 said:


> I spoke with Aaron yesterday and the guy he knows that does is won't drive the 45-60 min it would take to get here. That's his choice, no bad feelings here.


Brad I would do a search for drywall guys in your area. Unless its a ton of drywall a competent contractor can just skim coat by hand pretty quickly. I have been a painting contractor for many years, and I would use a skim coat over a high build primer if it were my house.

Usually a lvl 5 finish is sprayed with an airless and skimmed but only to speed production. Honestly if it were me I would skim coat the ceilings only and then just in the larger rooms or those with lots of angular light. A proper lvl 3 finish on walls should be sufficient. 

Aaron is a great guy, and if you are considering hiring a painting contractor keep him in mind.


----------

